# Trine



## NewsBytes (Jan 15, 2010)

Like most other fantasy, the story of Trine begins with a kingdom in peril and a misfit group of unlikely and unwilling heroes. The kingdom is beset by an undead scourge and the band of heroes includes an underachieving mage, an opportunistic thief and a single-minded fighter. As fate would have it, the three are trapped together an alliance is reluctantly forged to find the three artifacts that will free them. The three unwittingly end up saving the world as the key to end the unde...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

